# Carnilove Dog Food?



## mewness (May 11, 2014)

Anyone know about this food brand from Czech - Carnilove? 
I've read the labels and it seems to have good ingredients but I'm still skepticle as there's not much reviews what so ever in the net.


----------



## Foxes&Hounds (Jun 7, 2014)

I've looked into this brand before. Looks good, I'd feed it.... expensive though!


----------



## mewness (May 11, 2014)

I'm torn between this brand, Earthborn Holistic and Acana. Acana is too expensive for my budget, but the best among 3 of these brands.


----------



## BennySimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

This food will never be available in the US because of ruminant ingredients. A lot of reindeer meat tests positive for radiation.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Interesting that EU allows it when their pet food regulations are usually so much more stringent than the US's. How high are the levels compared to what is allowed here?


----------



## BennySimpson (Mar 18, 2014)

The problem with this food being sold here is that ruminants still have BSE in Europe. Only NZ and Australia can export ruminants raised there. Even Canada is restricted. The radiation is from Chernobyl it is still a problem. Wild Boar are also contaminated in many years.

Who says Europe has more stringent regulations?


----------



## mewness (May 11, 2014)

Ya I might stop feeding this soon because my eldest have some weird vomiting and soft poop after 1 month consuming. 
I'm feeling very worried even tho the ingredients "looked" good, but there's no proof and there's just so little information about this kibble.


----------

